

MyQuote 1.1 has been released - eugenis
https://myquoteapp.wordpress.com/2015/02/26/myquote-1-1-has-been-released/

======
BradFinkle
Interesting stuff, want to see more

~~~
eugenis
Thank you for your support.

We are creating new feature, and will release it soon! :)

